# Kiaora from New Zealand



## Orchidzbloom (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi there. I have always loved mice. Recently my friend has obtained two beauties. A lovley white mouse and a brown and white mouse. I have never owned mice. But am wondering if there are any breeders in NZ
Thank you


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome and sorry I do not know if there are breeders in NZ.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! I think there might be a member in here who's from NZ also, but not entirely sure. Might be remembering wrong. Hopefully they stumble upon this thread. Either way, good luck!


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi,

I've only just joined myself but I'm from NZ too! I plan to breed in the future but am still learning all about genetics; it's very interesting.


----------

